
Million requests per second with Python - icey
https://medium.com/@squeaky_pl/million-requests-per-second-with-python-95c137af319#.39tr9zrgo
======
pawy
Looks great on paper, will try it out for sure,

I wonder tough if these optimisation can be made in GO which of go's
HttpServer you used (FastHttp is 10 x faster than standard one I heard)

Thanks for your work,

Would you consider build up on this and use it in production or do you switch
up to other ideas ?

------
clishem
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13532935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13532935)

~~~
detaro
I wouldn't count that as "had attention", so a repost is ok:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

